# Purina Pro Plan 30/20 Sport



## jenjohnson (Nov 26, 2018)

Opinions on Purina Pro Plan 30/20 Sport- Salmon?? My puppy started on grain free but we made the switch to Purina. He does fine with it. Just want to have the best for his skin, fur, diet, health, etc.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Pets/People can and will do fine on a lot of things but if you want to stay healthy and live long we have to make better choices. The first step in choosing what is good and what is not is by using your computer and YOUR OWN TIME to figure out what seems to be best for you.

No disrespect but we do not know your budget , country you live in, allergies, but if you google what your needs are you will find all sorts of opinions and information as well as here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Personally. I like the Victor dog foods. Well within a decent price, good ingredients, and dogs do well on it.

Just my side note, I have never believed in the grain free thing.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I agree with Jax08, for the price Victor seems to be a hit but I am not sold on the grain no grain choice. It seems for some reason the NO GRAINS are making a lot of kibble.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Both of my dogs have been on Purina Pro Plan Sport for over a year. No issues here. Not the highest quality food but I am feeding 2 100+lbs dogs, so I can't be too picky when it comes to quality vs price. It can get expensive. I've also used Victor as well. It's just a little bit more expensive, but if you're only feeding one dog it's affordable and definitely higher quality.


----------



## jenjohnson (Nov 26, 2018)

I am located in North Carolina. Price is not an issue. I just want the best for a GSD.


I was not feeding him grain free, his previous owners were- I decided to immediately make the switch.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

You may very well save $$$ in the long run feeding a better quality food. 
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-pro-plan-sport/
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/victor-grain-free/

Your dogs could live longer also.... JMHO


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

$$$ NO ISSUE, I would consider

ORIJEN
FROMMS
WELLNESS
VICTOR
just to name a few...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

First 11 ingredients Purina Pro Plan Sport:

Salmon (not Salmon "MEAL"), Corn Gluten Meal (not a good substitute for real meat), Brewers Rice (filler bi-product left over from human food chain), Poultry By-Product Meal(WHAT poultry????) (Source Of Glucosamine), Whole Grain Corn (more corn), Animal Fat Preserved (WHAT animal???? see *note below)  With Mixed-Tocopherols, Corn Germ Meal (and still MORE corn!), Fish Meal (WHAT fish??? Was it preserved with Ethoxyquin???) (Source Of Glucosamine), Animal Digest (WHAT ANIMAL??? see *note below), Dried Egg Product, Fish Oil (WHAT fish???)

All Animals, oils and fish *should be identified*!


*“There appear to be associations between rendered or hydrolyzed ingredients and the presence of pentobarbital in dog food. The ingredients *Meat and Bone Meal* (MBM),* Beef and Bone Mea*l (BBM),* *Animal Fat *(AF), and **Animal Digest (AD)* are rendered or hydrolyzed *from animal sources that could include euthanized animals*”. fda.gov



If price is not an issue you may want to look at *Ziwi Peak: *ZiwiPeak pet food is a complete, natural balanced real-meat diet prepared with care in New Zealand. All of our natural ingredients are sourced from the green, free range farms and blue, pristine oceans of New Zealand. The twin stage process eliminates pathogenic bacteria, such as e.coli, salmonella and listeria, while protecting the natural nutrition of our ingredients. As a further safety step, our products are mandatory tested and only released for sale after approval by the New Zealand government's regulatory authorities. They meet the AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages, including the growth of large breed puppies. (this food is like little squares of jerky) https://www.ziwipets.com/faq/feeding 


or 
*PRIMAL FREEZE DRIED*
(Dehydrated food) 
Our poultry, meat and game are antibiotic and steroid free without added hormones. We incorporate certified organic produce, certified organic minerals and unrefined vitamins to fortify our complete and balanced diets. All Primal Freeze-Dried Formulas contain fresh ground bone for calcium supplementation. This combination of ingredients offers optimum levels of the amino acids (protein), essential fatty acids, natural-occurring enzymes, and necessary vitamins and minerals that are the building blocks for your pet's healthy biological functions. All of the ingredients found in Primal Freeze-Dried Formulas are procured from ranches and farms throughout the United States and New Zealand that take pride in producing wholesome raw foods through natural, sustainable agriculture. It is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for All Life Stages. https://primalpetfoods.com/products/raw-freeze-dried-canine-beef-formula#variant=36681016466 


or
*Fromm's*
(kibble) They have puppy varieties and All Life Stage.
This is Family Owned, Family Run, & Family Manufactured. Most pet food companies are not.
*Fromm Family Foods is a fifth-generation family-owned and operated artisan pet food company. 
*Produced with a commitment to quality and consistency at Fromm's hands-on facility in Wisconsin. High-nutrient digestibility and utilization offers complete and balanced nutrition. 
*Third-party pathogenic bacteria testing is practiced on all production batches to ensure safety.
http://frommfamily.com/


There are also varieties/brands of COMPLETE & BALANCED Raw foods.


Moms


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

jenjohnson said:


> I am located in North Carolina. Price is not an issue. I just want the best for a GSD.
> 
> 
> I was not feeding him grain free, his previous owners were- I decided to immediately make the switch.


Where in NC are you? There's a bully breed feed store here in Greensboro that stocks most Victor dog foods, lower priced than online as well as other health supplements. The store is called Proformance Pet Supply.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

If price is not an issue you may want to look at Ziwi Peak: ZiwiPeak pet food is a complete, natural balanced real-meat diet prepared with care in New Zealand. All of our natural ingredients are sourced from the green, free range farms and blue, pristine oceans of New Zealand. The twin stage process eliminates pathogenic bacteria, such as e.coli, salmonella and listeria, while protecting the natural nutrition of our ingredients. As a further safety step, our products are mandatory tested and only released for sale after approval by the New Zealand government's regulatory authorities. They meet the AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages, including the growth of large breed puppies. (this food is like little squares of jerky) https://www.ziwipets.com/faq/feeding 

this one for sure......


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

If budget is not an issue, opt for: No corn, no wheat, no soy. Then go from there. The Purina formula that you have has WAYYYYYYY too much corn.


----------

